# Middle Fork Canyon



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone ever try fishing the middle fork river up above Huntsville in the Ogden Valley? I go up there alot but have never fished it and have wondered if anyone has and hoew it is and what people catch out of there and what they used. Just curious. Thanks for any info. Utbowhntr


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Never fished it... but Im pretty sure there is small cutts and possibly bows in there. I would say dry flies in the summer would work good. Thats about all I know, good luck if you fish it tho. :mrgreen:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

utbowhntr said:


> Anyone ever try fishing the middle fork river up above Huntsville in the Ogden Valley? I go up there alot but have never fished it and have wondered if anyone has and hoew it is and what people catch out of there and what they used. Just curious. Thanks for any info. Utbowhntr


Yes, there are a few fish in there. A good friend who lives up there fished it all the time when he was a kid. If i remember, there are cutts in there. P.S. Watch out for rattle snakes along the river. :wink:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes I have fished it there are a lot of small cutts in there if you have horses or can get back in where there is less pressure you can do really well with bait or pretty much anything you throw in but like stated before their are a lot of rattle snakes up there.


----------

